# Mouse Randomly stops working

## twobit

Mouse will randomly stop working, When I pull up a terminal and cat the input i get nothing.  

Not sure what is causing it.  Can i restart a service to get it back without restarting the entire comp? or Xdm?

Seems to happen alot while playing java games.  looking into lwjgl issues....

----------

## snkmoorthy

When the mouse has stopped working can you check for 'usb disconnect' message from 'dmesg'.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Check USB auto-suspend.

----------

## twobit

Dmsg says nothing... and it seems to be totally random.. while i'm using it.  and the mouse still has power... (the light it on)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

a shot in the dark:

either usb autosuspend related, bluetooth (logitech) mouse, logitech wireless mouse,

CFS/cpu scheduler related issue under heavy load - so BFS kernel scheduler might help and/or CFS/cpu scheduler tweaking

----------

## twobit

can i restart my mouse service in console? while x is running

----------

